# Parameter sichern mit Starter.



## Pikador (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob man mit "Starter" Parameter von einem MM420 in einer Parameterdatei sichern kann? Mit Drive Mon ist das ja kein Problem.

Viele Grüße
Pikador.


----------



## HaDi (19 Mai 2008)

Im Handbuch des MM420 werden zum Übertragen von Parametern sowohl DriveMon als auch Starter genannt, sollte also gehen. Bei einem MM440 habe ich das auch schon gemacht.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Pikador (19 Mai 2008)

Mit DriveMon kann man ja sehr einfach die Parameter in einer Parameterdatei sichern. Wie ich das aber mit Starter mach habe ich nicht herausgefunden. Man kann nur ganzes Projekt speichern aber keine einzelnen Parameter Dateien.
Vielleicht verfolgt Siemens beim Starter eine andere Strategie. Laut Siemens wird es in der Zukunft nur Starter und Simotion Scout geben und kein DriveMon oder DriveEs mehr.

Grüß
Pikador


----------



## HaDi (20 Mai 2008)

Speicher doch mal die Expertenliste als ausführbares Script, die dabei erzeugte Textdatei könnte man, mit etwas Wohlwollen, als Parameterdatei bezeichnen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## offliner (20 Mai 2008)

Da die Daten im Starter Projekt abgelegt sind ist eine Liste eigentlich nicht notwendig... Ansonsten kannst Du die Expertenliste per Rechtsklick auf den Reiter als Script abspeichern, das sollte dann dem entsprechen, was Du suchst...


----------

